# Are Masons still racist?



## RamistThomist (Mar 23, 2015)

I listened to some Evangelicals who were lecturing on and exposing the Lodge, and they said one of the difficulties that Masons face today is their alleged racism against black people. This surprised me, since I have seen quite a few Lodges in predominantly African-American neighborhoods.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 23, 2015)

I never met or heard of a black freemason when I was one. I think I remember a member (a 33rd degree) man stating that there used to be restrictions, but there are now no longer any restrictions. But, I am not sure.

Here is an interesting link: http://www.masonicinfo.com/racism.htm

And here: The Grand Lodge of Scotland

The comedian Eddie Murphy belongs to the Hollywood Lodge #542 - North Hollywood, California.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 23, 2015)

This is a most interesting link: http://www.masonicdictionary.com/racism.html


----------



## yeutter (Mar 23, 2015)

The Prince Hall Masonic Lodges are predominantly black. I have heard that despite being irregularly organized they are now regarded as a regular Masonic Jurisdiction by the United Grand Lodge of England.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 23, 2015)

A lot of lodges in Virginia are predominately black, so if there is/was racism they may have been formed during a period of segregation?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 23, 2015)

Or the Masonic lodges had a "Mormon experience," where it became convenient to change one's position.


----------



## joebonni63 (Mar 24, 2015)

I know a few pastors that are black and belong to the lodge but funny they think it's christian to do this and will not listen...........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 25, 2015)

joebonni63 said:


> I know a few pastors that are black and belong to the lodge but funny they think it's christian to do this and will not listen...........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can't speak to the racism aspect, but the second half of your post ('they think it's christian to do this') sadly describes many SBC churches and clergy today.


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like my comments have been removed. Was it offensive? Sincere apologies if it was, but no offence was meant.


----------



## joebonni63 (Mar 25, 2015)

reaganmarsh said:


> joebonni63 said:
> 
> 
> > I know a few pastors that are black and belong to the lodge but funny they think it's christian to do this and will not listen...........
> ...



Yeah it's funny what some will do to so called belong and somehow they always had that and did not see it......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne (Mar 25, 2015)

Ademola:

Speaking as a PB moderator, I don't see any indication in the system that any post of yours was removed in this thread. I might be wrong about that, and perhaps one of the administrators can confirm one way or another.

But regardless, I commend you on your attitude, seeking not to offend a brother, where possible.


----------



## Andres (Mar 25, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> Or the Masonic lodges had a "Mormon experience," where it became convenient to change one's position.



This.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2015)

Jacob,

In Rita Roberts' book, _Evangelicalism and the Politics of Reform in Northern Black Thought, 1776-1863_, the author refers to various black people who either established or joined Masonic lodges. Of course, these may have been "African" lodges, and possibly not part of mainstream Freemasonry.

It was odd that you asked that question just before I read that book today.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2015)

Andres said:


> ReformedReidian said:
> 
> 
> > Or the Masonic lodges had a "Mormon experience," where it became convenient to change one's position.
> ...



Grammar Police: "This" what? The word "this" ought to be followed by a substantive.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 25, 2015)

Wayne said:


> Speaking as a *PBS* moderator



Wayne is really going up in the world.


----------



## Edward (Mar 25, 2015)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking as a *PBS* moderator
> ...



Or down. We are talking PBS here.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 25, 2015)

I attended an SBC Church once back in the '80's that to my surprise was having a 'Mason's Appreciation Day' that Sunday. I eased my way out as quickly as I could...


----------



## Andres (Mar 25, 2015)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > ReformedReidian said:
> ...



"This" as in, "this comment above is correct". 

As for your grammar police/gavel ruling....


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 26, 2015)

Mushroom said:


> I attended an SBC Church once back in the '80's that to my surprise was having a 'Mason's Appreciation Day' that Sunday. I eased my way out as quickly as I could...



I did not realise that some churches openly admit being involved in masonry. This is amazing.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 26, 2015)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking as a *PBS* moderator
> ...




That's what I get for typing on an iPad. Apple's auto-correct gets me every time. A constant frustration.


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 26, 2015)

Wayne said:


> Reformed Covenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne said:
> ...



Sorry for the digression. May be it is time to invest in an android tablet like my Tesco Hudl2 that cost one quarter of my wife's iPad, but comes without the typos that my wife experiences.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 26, 2015)

Andres said:


> Reformed Covenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 26, 2015)

aadebayo said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> > I attended an SBC Church once back in the '80's that to my surprise was having a 'Mason's Appreciation Day' that Sunday. I eased my way out as quickly as I could...
> ...



Several years ago, I interviewed with an SBC church in another state. The interviews went well overall and I came for a campus visit. As we toured the facility, I noticed the Masonic logo on several stained glass windows throughout the building. 

Upon inquiry, I was informed that the majority of the men in that congregation were Masons. The hosts also informed me of the expectation that I would join that org. (the Masons) and agree to recognize them at least annually in worship. I thanked them for their time and withdrew my candidacy. 

Brethren, we need reformation.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 26, 2015)

reaganmarsh said:


> aadebayo said:
> 
> 
> > Mushroom said:
> ...



A number of rural baptist churches in the deep South have Masonic insignia engraved in the foundation. I've had several friends who were forced to leave town.


----------



## kodos (Mar 26, 2015)

reaganmarsh said:


> Brethren, we need reformation.



Amen to this. It grieves me to hear of churches involved in Freemasonry. Here are some things from my denomination's current doctrinal standards, and history. 

*Testimony of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America. 25.19* - "Christians should walk in the light. Their beliefs, purposes, manner of life, and their rules of action and conduct should be based on the Word of God and should not be concealed. Oathbound societies usually involve an improper requirement of secrecy, aims which are immoral, intimate fellowship with unbelievers or participation in unbiblical worship. Membership in such organizations is inconsistent with a Christian profession, however good their announced purposes may be."
1 John 1:7; 1 Thess. 5:5; Matt. 5:14; 2 John 1:7-11; John 3:20-21; Eph. 5:8-14; Matt. 15:9.

*The Synod of 1886*, met in the city of Rochester, New York. On Secret Societies the Committee reported:
Speculative Freemasonry, the type of all modern secret societies, originated at Appletree Tavern, London, in 1717. The idea is borrowed from the heathen. Secret societies have been known in all lands in connection with the worship of false deities. Some of these claim the highest degree of piety; others still claiming to worship their God, are expressly designed for criminal purposes.

The immediate parentage of Freemasonry were the guilds of operative masons, in the middle ages, their object being to control architecture, like the present trades unions. They are, therefore, necessarily of a selfish character, and charity is the veil to hide the real end. 

The principal feature of secret societies is the oath or promise to perpetual concealment, and this often with horrible penalties annexed. The effect of such engagement is to take away the right of private judgment and to put another’s conscience in place of one’s own.

The penalties have been understood by the lodges themselves to be literal, and to forfeit life, property and character. Foul murders and implacable persecutions have followed the attempt of good men to free conscience from lodge tyranny. Yet they claim to be religious—more religious and charitable than the Church. The Masons boast of the universal religion in which all men agree. This places Jew, heathen and Christian on a common platform, on which God, under the name of Grand Architect, is worshipped without Christ. Other societies model after the same pattern. 

These orders also are in spirit and forms despotic, as their own authorities affirm. They are readily used by bad met to screen them from the just punishment of their crimes. The so-called benevolent societies provide and hold in readiness the machinery which bad men use for the destruction of life and property.

Socialists employ them for revolutionary purposes, and conspiring and plotting in secret have filled the world with horror and alarm. They hinder the freedom of manufacture and business, and force trade into ways injurious to the public.

How should the Church stand toward such organizations? *If Baal worship was the abomination that God hated of old, surely he hates the abomination done in secret lodges; all good men should hold their works in detestation. *


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > aadebayo said:
> ...



This is probably a bit of an exaggeration, but I've seen rural Baptist and Masonic buildings that are so close together that you could practically stick a 10 foot pole out the window of one and touch the other. Well, maybe a 20 foot pole. They were so close that I wondered if they were officially on the same property. 

Once upon a time, in the South at least, it is said that you couldn't really get anywhere in business unless you were a member of a lodge. (I'm thinking this may have been moreso a factor in smaller cities and towns, but maybe it was significant in large cities as well.) I'm guessing this may be one reason why my Roman Catholic great grandfather joined the lodge. The bishop told him he couldn't do that but I don't know if anything really came of it. (RCs have always officially been very anti-masonic.) 

Many have described the lodge as a dying institution. But as Rev. Marsh indicates, it still has a stronghold in some places.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2015)

With regard to racism, Prince Hall Masonry was eventually recognized by the lodge in England but not by American lodges until relatively recently. I think the situation has gotten much better but there may still be some inconsistency with regard to who recognizes who as legit. I read about the history of this a while ago. I'll see if I have anything bookmarked. But wiki can probably direct you to some resources.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 28, 2015)

Pilgrim said:


> ReformedReidian said:
> 
> 
> > reaganmarsh said:
> ...



I know Mordechai Ham (the guy who converted Billy Graham) got in trouble for preaching "God or the Lodge" sermons in the South.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 12, 2015)

I know that as we have been seeking a new place of service these last months, this issue has come up again with a couple of potential churches. It's amazing to me that a professing Christian would want "more light" than the Light of the world. But for the Grace of God...


----------



## Physeter (Apr 14, 2015)

Mushroom said:


> I attended an SBC Church once back in the '80's that to my surprise was having a 'Mason's Appreciation Day' that Sunday. I eased my way out as quickly as I could...



CBAA as far as I know does not allow Masons in positions of leadership. Masons do attend but they do not wear their rings to church. My Church frowns on Masonry.


----------

